# Soaping vent



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Most of you know I have been working with Dragons blood resin for about two years. I have made my lovely N-Odor with it and it has gained popularity. I have always used the same company, and this is the last from the same batch I ordered in bulk. I use the same recipe everytime and get a nice creamy bar. Those who have ordered or gotten it can a test.

I prepared the base oil infusion like I always do--the resin made a wonderfully colored and more fragrant oil BUT it all did not infuse and stuck to the bottom of the pan. Oh well I say and continue on. Open up the can yesterday...OMG HOT PINK OIL? :really What the heck? Where is my deep red oil I am used too? Oh well I say and continue on, the stuff is just to valuable to waste.

I make my batch as usual and all is going great until I notice the contents are a slight pink color. Never has happened before and is pretty predictable on color. I just don't know what to say at this point. I have the nicest baby pink soap ever, and I thought I proved DB resin would not color CP.

So here is what I figure...
1. The resin I am using now is either of better quality, was of another stock but filled my order, or I have crude DB resin.
I do have to say there is a slight hint of that sweet wood smell, which means there is more scent to it than the last batches as I have a semi-functioning schnaz.

Thanks for the rant. I will definately test this soap before sending any out. If its not what I normally make and it doesn't take off the buck then I am going to complain.


Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I used the resin in my last batch of coffee soap. I didn't want to have a second odor removing soap and I have too many customers who buy my coffee soap already so decided I'd just combine the two. I can't attest to any coloring from the DB as my coffee soap is brown, brown, brown. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have made coffee soaps before so I know what you are talking about
Did you in infuse the resin first?
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes.....I infused it at the suggested rate posted. I've made a batch of laundry soap with it too.....am curious to know if it will help cloth diapers or bed wetters. But I've never gotten around to testing it. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Lindsey's care provider purchases my laundry soap when I have any available. She has an in- home client, she uses it on his laundry. She claims its the only thing to get the funk out.
So does your oil turn a lovely dark red or have you gotten this pink color?
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get the pretty dark red. The scent it throws out gives me a headache after awhile though. 

Do you use the resin in your laundry soap or is it just plain soap? I've heard others say homemade soap made into the laundry gel works well to get odors out. I just wondered if the resin would increase that potential.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

It does. I don't make liquid so its the powder form. It all comes out, I've used it on buck covies and shirts Much softer on the fabric too.

Well I'm just gonna have to order new stuff. I am still going to wait a week and see that this works. I can't really complain much since this is the first out of 20 that did this.
Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I did some snooping on Alchemy works:
"The price of good quality dragonsblood has risen unbelievably in the past few months, to the point where some of it has priced itself out of the market. My high quality dragonsblood is a deep full blood red and makes a beautiful ink--and with much less resin, too. Generally, because of the higher quality, you will find that this premium dragonsblood goes much farther than regular dragonsblood. Like all dragonsblood, it has no smell raw, although I have been told it does have a nice smell when tincture in alcohol (keep in mind, though, that this is a substantive dye, so it will stain). Upon heating, it melts and turns black, gives off less smoke than the inexpensive stuff, and has a lighter, more fruity and less resinous smell. "
So they have changed where they get it from This makes me alittle happier. Finally test in 5.5 days
Tam


----------

